# Do children tease your intact child?



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Let me preface this by saying that my DS (my first and only child so far), was circumcised. I wasn't really educated about it, only told how much healthier he would be if we did it. Even the doctors and nurses at the hospital scared me with stories of how many babies were in the ER all the time with bladder infections because if they weren't circ'ed they wern't being kept clean!

So of course hearing that, I wanted what I "thought" was best for my son and had it done. I regret it now, and don't want it done with any future sons we may have. The only thing holding DH back from NOT doing it next time, is the fear of our sons being bullied and teased when they are in the locker room when they get older. DH has told me all the mean and nasty things they used to say to intact guys when he was younger and in high school. I really don't know what to say about that (besides how sad it is, obviously!)

Has this happened with any of your sons? What do you tell them to say back to their peers? Is circ'ing becoming such a thing of the past, that in the future my sons wouldn't have to worry so much about that issue anymore?


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Congratulations on your decision to keep any future sons intact. Thank you for being brave enough to ask this question.

My intact son is too little to answer whether or not he's been teased. But, I really can't foresee everything he'll be teased for in the future (not having an earring? not having a tattoo? having a big nose, perhaps?), and I certainly can't change all of those things in his infancy. Moreover, I shouldn't have to.

I will just raise my son with a healthy sense of self-esteem, which will include a healthy sense of bodily integrity. I refused (and still refuse) to let potential future high-school bullies dicate how I will raise my son.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Mine son only 2-ish, so I can't tell if he'll be teased.

But, other uncirc. and circ family both have never had any teasing about their penises. (Penii?)

Hmm...was your husband on the receiving or giving out end of the teasing?

(Frank Zappa, when told his kids would have terrible problems being named Moon Unit and Dweezle, said "The only thing my kids are going to get teased for is having me as a father.")

Hope this isn't too abrupt, but I gotta get back to work.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi everyone. This is my first post here, but I lurk alot. I wanted to say those are awesome answers. I feel very at home here.

I just saw a Today show segment with a pediatrician that acknowledged that circing isn't medically necessary, but the "father's feelings about the son looking different from him were the most important consideration today". I wondered if the dad didn't have an arm or was in a wheelchair, should the child suffer that disability to be like dad? It seemed like such an arcane arguement. Many of the boys in our hs group are intact. Most actually. You know what I mean, from talking to the moms. I felt strongly about this and so did my husband. Later we found out that dh's father wasn't circed.
My ds has long blonde curls and I have some trepidation about the summer posing issues with other little neighborhood boys who have short summer cuts. But I will not give Ben a buzz cut for that reason. I think it is great to be sensitive to the issues, but we can't foresee every situation they will encounter. Honestly, there are more parents thinking about the issues and leaving their sons intact...so they will be in good company in the locker room!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

I think a good retort to a high-school teasing is "Dude, why are you looking at my d*ck anyway? Are you trying to tell me something here? I feel sorry for you that your parents felt it neccessary to cut the end of yours off."

I guess that's what I'd say, if I was in that situation. But I also think so many parents are leaving their sons intact that it's going to be a non-issue by the time your future sons are in locker rooms.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

i have two boys and both were curc'd







i fought long and hard with dh about this 1st son and then when we found out about #2 son i was really worried about them being diffrent if one was and one wasnt. to answer your question, my dh is intacked and the reason we curc'd or "he" is bc of how he felt when he was a child.

i remined himn that that WAS 34 yrs ago and thing are diffrent know but he insted that our children will thanks use for having it done.





















:


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

One of my best friends has two boys, 17 and 15 years old. They are in public high school and take showers in the locker room. When presented with that argument from my dh, we asked our friends sons how many boys were intact and if anyone said anything about it. The younger one had never noticed at all and we had to explain what circ was, to which he replied "oh yeah, there are several in my class, why?'' which let us know it wasn't a big deal there, and the 17 year old had to count using both hands to say he thought there were about 14. But what he said next was " But if anyone says anything about it, I have a good excuse, I'm Jewish" The circed ones are the ones asking what's wrong with your d*ck man, why'd your parents do that to you? Are they sicko's?
That was an eye opener. Time's they are a changin!!! Thankfully.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I have no concerns w/this because where we live it went under 50% circd before we had our DS and keeps going down. My very good friend circd for social reasons and I couldn't help think, "What are you going to say when DS is made fun of for having his penis been cut?" BIL DID get comments about being uncircd (he was a jock in high school and is 23) but if it wasn't that it would have been something else, he wasn't the *only* one being kidded--- and hey he'd rather be made fun of for having a big penis than a freak nutsack or something or a really hairy ass. :LOL


----------



## zealsmom (Nov 22, 2001)

I tend to feel things are turning around on the whole circ issue. We only know one other little boy who is circ'd so at this rate, our son won't be any different in that respect. But even if he is, we hope to raise him confident enough to handle it (like the others here have so eloquently said). Evidence is pointing to the fact that he is already gaining that confidence, so, so far so good.


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

DH is 29 yo and intact. He grew up in NYC and says it was never an issue. Then again, NYC is many immigrants so many less people maybe circ'd. He said the discussion never even arose, but adds thathis parents may have been messed up, but they knew not to mess with a penis...lol


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

//


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Possibly getting teased was a non-issue for my first husband and me.

My ex-husband has a hairy butt. Ok, he was hair all over. He got tease over that. It stopped when he asked the teaser why he was looking at his butt. My ex realized that if someone is going to be teased the bully will find a reason.


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Monkey_
*my dh is intacked and the reason we curc'd or "he" is bc of how he felt when he was a child.

*
Monkey, this made me really, really sad, for three reasons:

1) Your in-laws obviously didn't do enough to help your dh stand up for himself, be proud of his intact body, and overcome the bullying, and

2) that your dh would use a painful moment in his own life to inflict such needless pain on your helpless infant! Try explaining to a wrenching, writhing, screaming, pain-exhausted newborn that he will "thank" you for this 17 years later. Yeah, right.








If it's such a kick-a$$ surgery that every teenager will wish he had, your [email protected] dh should have put himself through it before putting your poor helpless baby through it.

and 3) you let this happen.

Daisymommy, you'll need to let your future son(s) know that NO ONE has a right to cut a part of their body. It wasn't just a "choice" you and dad made. You left him the way nature/god intended! (And there are other threads here on the board that discuss having one son circ'd and another intact. Also there are other threads here that discuss how to convince/stand up to your dh. )

Keep asking questions and learning!


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

You guys have really given me some good answers! I actually breathed a sigh of relief after reading these posts. It has made me all the more confident that it will be okay, that DS most likely will not be teased at all, and I have some good replys to convince DH of that too. Thank you so much!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by somemama_
*Monkey, this made me really, really sad, for three reasons:

1) Your in-laws obviously didn't do enough to help your dh stand up for himself, be proud of his intact body, and overcome the bullying, and

2) that your dh would use a painful moment in his own life to inflict such needless pain on your helpless infant! Try explaining to a wrenching, writhing, screaming, pain-exhausted newborn that he will "thank" you for this 17 years later. Yeah, right.








If it's such a kick-a$$ surgery that e daisymommy

very teenager will wish he had, your [email protected] dh should have put himself through it before putting your poor helpless baby through it.

and 3) you let this happen.

*
I dont think anywhere in my post i said i was HAPPY about having it done?







:
your input was rather harsh. I will for the REST of my life regret having this done.
I was posting bc i am in the same situation as daisymommy and wanted her to know i feel for her. maybe i misunderstood her . did u even read her post?


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

My son is too young to be teased and honestly I don't feel like anyone should be looking at his penis...

My DH is from a family of all uncirc'd men and boys for generations in a circumcision country. I have asked many of these males about teasing (embarrassing for me, YES) and they all have said that they were never teased and it never even came up in any situation or conversation (including when they were with the oppocite sex) until I asked.

I seriously don't think it should matter to ANYONE either way.


----------



## Eric (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm a junior in highschool and i was leaving the locker room one day and i heard one of my friends say to everyone Kelly isn't circumcised, and i was like what?Kelly BTW is my best friend. And they all started making fun of Kelly cuz he wasn't there, and i was like neither am I. And that made them all come to a sudden stop and they were like o damn. They obviously felt like idiots. Then later when they got in a group at lunch there was probably 15 of em, and they started bringing it up in front of everyone at the lunch table, and they all looked at me, and i started giving them somefacts and i was just a little embarrased and after i got done talking to them most of them were like damn, i have less sensitivity and other stuff like that. I can't remember how everything went exactly, but i turned the tables on them, and i haven't heard a peep since.









I wouldn't sweat it at all. More and more kids are intact nowadays. Yeah!

Eric


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Monkey_
*maybe i misunderstood her . did u even read her post?








*
Uh, yeah. I've posted to her twice. Did YOU even read her post? It almost sounds as if you are supporting her dh, who wants to circ because he's afraid of boys getting teased, as your dh did.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

Its not about supporting anyones DH here. Its about sharring experiences and expressing you thoughts,
well this is going to go no where. I am not for curcing and as I had said b4 I regret it daily. for what ever reason you chose to castrate me on it is your own buisness.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yea Eric!
That is exactily the sort of thing I want my son to do..turn the tables and educate that circ just took away and did not enhance anything.

The only reason my ds will get circed is because(I would have to be dead and ) my dh is to much of a wimp to stand up to his parents(even being thousands of miles away). You would think confrontation on the phone would be so easy.I think his circumcision at age 5 took away A LOT more than parts of his penis. I really wish I could relax on this issue already,but I honestly think dh will cave when the time comes despite him saying no because he still believes the myths and the religious obligation! How pathetic. I hate my in-laws.

And obviously dh will not be the one to teach my ds about his normal penis.My brother can help if needed.My brother btw was born in New York(to refugee immigrants from Hungary) in 1969 and I have no idea how he manged to slip past the knife back in those days.

Ot:My dd gets teased over onthing and we are talking by kids that are 4+ years old.Kids can be mean,and it starts early.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Eric, I hope you are proud of yourself!!!









Obviously you have great self-esteem and confidence, and you have done your classmates a service by educating them.

Hopefully those of us here who choose to leave our sons intact are also raising them AP style, which will give them the kind of self-esteem Eric has, which allows him to stand up to bullying and turn a negative situation into one of education and respect.

I recently told my 12 yr intact ds about how he will have increased sexual sensitivity and he was all "Yes!!!!"


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I'm the senior member here (I was here when dirt was new and clean! :LOL ) so I have many years of observation to report. I can't ever remember an instance where anyone was teased about their circumcision status. I do remember boys (and men)being kidded about their penis size, both large and small, but never about their circumcision status. It's not that I don't believe it never happens. I know that there are some kids who unconsciously invite teasing by the way they react to it and by other actions and I believe that most of the cases of boys being teased about their circumcision status is boys who would be teased (and probably are) about something else if they were circumcised. Most males are sensitive about their "manhood" both physical and psychological and are aware of it and when a male wants to tease another male, their sexuality is often the target because they know that is where it will get the most intense reaction. If the target reacts, the teasing will continue. If he blows it off, it will end right there.

My father would act intensely to teasing of any kind and he got teased a lot. On the other hand, I learned in highschool that if I just blew it off, it would end before it even began and I rarely get teased at all. This is the best thing to teach a child.

Frank


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Frankly Speaking_
*I'm the senior member here (I was here when dirt was new and clean! :LOL ) so I have many years of observation to report.*
Well, I'm 48, what about you?


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

my brother's intact and was a jock in high school, so I called him and asked if he got teased in the locker room. He said no, but that he was pretty popular, so he wasn't a kid who would get teased in general anyway and he didn't know how much that mattered. He also said that there were a lot more kids than you'd think who who intact. And that anyone who called attention to another's penis would probably get teased more about that. He also said that the women he's been with didn't notice anything until he brought it up.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by DaryLLL_
*Well, I'm 48, what about you?*

I gotcha' beat by a few. Dirt was begining to get dirty by the time you got here! :LOL

Frank


----------



## MelissaEvans (Jan 9, 2003)

Two things came to mind....

The whole fitting in thing still gets to me. Unless you're in Beverly Hills, in general, a kid doesn't get a nose job to fit in... why get a penis job? And I still think that a parent who allows circ to "fit in" will never, ever be able to ask the son "if all your friends jumped off a cliff, would you?" because the parent has already demonstrated how important it is to be part of the group, it's worth 50-80% of a boy's genital skin.

The second thought was an article on Breastfeeding. It mentions the language we use, how BF is better than formula because of X, Y, and Z... but that's not correct. Formula is *worse* than BF because of X, Y, and Z. BF is *normal* and should be what the abnormal is compared to. Along the same lines, intact men do not have more sexual sensitivity; circ'd men have less. It's harder, but technically more accurate I think.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

ITA.

It has taken me a concentrated effort, but I also no longer say "not circd" I say "intact." We do need to rephrase the normal.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

//


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Somewhat







T

intact instead of non-circed

breastmilk as norm

formula as hazardous

Wait a minute, what's wrong with this picture? Mind your language! "Formula" makes it sound so scientific. "Formula" is so 1950's. I call it artificial baby milk and I wish all natural parents would too. ABM for short.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats on your decision.

I think by the time they are old enough to be in a locker room they won't be looking at each other down there...KWIM?


----------



## MelissaEvans (Jan 9, 2003)

DaryLLL - thank you, you're right. Sometimes I need things to be pointed out becuase I'm so used to them that I just don't see them any more. ABM it is. =)


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Monkey_
*i have two boys and both were curc'd







i fought long and hard with dh about this 1st son and then when we found out about #2 son i was really worried about them being diffrent if one was and one wasnt. to answer your question, my dh is intacked and the reason we curc'd or "he" is bc of how he felt when he was a child.

i remined himn that that WAS 34 yrs ago and thing are diffrent know but he insted that our children will thanks use for having it done.





















:







*
Lisa,
your post made me cry! My son is about to turn 1 and when he was born DH said this child WILL be circumcised. We fought long and hard about it. The doc saw us fighting about it and said she refused to circ DS because we didn't see eye to eye about it. she referred us to a specialist that would do it later if we came to an agreement. So I won the battle. but he still brings it up and is angry that we didn't do it. but i know how frusterating it is when you know something to be true and DH isn't as informed.

now my best friend is about to have her 2nd son and her 1st one is already circ'ed. she totally regrets doing that to her first son, but is preparing to do it again just so that her boys will be the same. she says if they are different it will cause problems because one of them will be angry at her for doing it (or for not doing it)

Is it really so important that brothers are the same??? Do you think they will notice and have hurt feeling about it?


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

hnybee, your friend is wrong to inflict the pain on her second child just because she doesn't want to face apainful moment in the future when she's asked why one is circ'd and one is intact.

Ds1 is 5 and circ'd, ds2 is almost 2 and intact. Ds1 has recently asked many, many questions about circumcision. It's emotionally painful for me to think of what we ordered a dr to do to him, but I won't shy away from his questions or reactions--I'll face it head on the way I SHOULD have faced the issue of circumcision when he was born.

Your friend should ask her self this: what happens when her sons, as teenagers, ask about circumcision and she tells them she had ds2 done because she didn't want them to be different, and ds2 says,"So you knew it was wrong but you did put me through that anyhow because you wanted us to match?"

Leaving ds2 intact was one of the best parenting decisions I've made. Signing the circ papers for ds1 was one of the worst.


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

guru,
this subject has been heavy on my heart. I've been trying to come up with a tactful way to tell her she is responsible for the knowledge that she has of circumcision now. she didn't know THEN, but she does know NOW. It makes me very frusterated because it is so clear to me what she needs to do. Even her husband and her dad agree that being intact is not a bing deal. she is just wrapped up in the guilt of it. she doesn't want ds1 to feel different.

WHAT A MESS!!!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Maybe you can print out this thread and give it to her?

You say it is because of how much you care about her.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

hnybee, I can feel your frustration - It's a question of logic !! For what it's worth - I spent my entire school career in boarding schools, that had totaly open communal showers. I remember in elementary school I was friends with three sets of brothers where one was circ'd and the other intact. It was not an issue. Within the school population as a whole, about 60% were circ'd, and I cannot recall one single instance of a boy being teased on account of his circumcision status. I do recall one friend being teased over his disproportionately large glans. Some of the kids called him "topheavy".
Melissa, that was a great post re jumping of a cliff. Very well put !!


----------



## Teresa (Jan 25, 2002)

All of my children's closest friends (i.e. those they might be changing clothes with, swimming/skinny-dipping with, etc.) are intact!

I'm not at all concerned about my intact children being teased, and I hope that my children would never even consider teasing a child who had been circumcised.

To tease a circumcised child would be as appalling to me (and hopefully to them) as teasing any other child who had been physically abused.

I hope I raise them better than that!
Teresa


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My eldest is 6 and he hasn't had any problems like this. He knows there are some penises that are like his and some not and that the others had been cut. He's quite specific about his dislike for cutting penises- I didn't tell him anything except he saw a picture of a circ'd one and asked why it was like that. I really don't see there being a problem. I think boys in this generation will grow up knowing "some are like mine; some not" and that will be the end of it.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't think it has ever occurred to circ'ing parents that if things keep going in the direction they're going, by the time their kids are adults, they will be the distinct minority. Right now, kids will see both, so it's no big deal. But I expect it will continue to decrease over time. For nonreligious circ'ers, how are they going to explain that. " uh, we didn't want you to get teased for being different? and um, now you're different?" And what teenage/young adult male *wants* to look like dad? The mind boggles. I'd like to be a fly on the wall 30 years from now as they explain why they engaged in such an old-fashioned barbaric practice.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I suspect we won't see this kind of thing -IF in our lifetimes- until we have great-grandchildren. And if not by then, it won't matter to us!


----------



## elyice (Apr 7, 2003)

I am teaching my son to keep his penis to himself until he is married.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

no boy's gym class or sports then I suppose? Unless you live somewhere revolutionary that has dispensed with communal locker rooms and showers?


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

And what's your point, Clarity?


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

*My* point? I found Elyice's comment utterly confusing. How does it relate to DM's original question? No one of either gender will actually see his penis until he's married? Esp since that "kids will make fun of hm" excuse generally relates to other boys in a nonsexual context. My point is that plenty of people will see his penis if he grows up normally. But in my opinion, nobody will care.


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clarity_
*My point is that plenty of people will see his penis if he grows up normally. But in my opinion, nobody will care.*
Yes! I agree. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clarity_
[BNo one of either gender will actually see his penis until he's married? Esp since that "kids will make fun of hm" excuse generally relates to other boys in a nonsexual context. [/B]
Ummm.... actually it does relate to other boys in a sexual context... a context of sexual harassment, intimidation and possibly sexual hazing.

Perhaps Elice's is an unusual mindset that a boy's body could be so private and protected that his first vulnerability would be to his loving wife... but I am not nearly as confused by her attitude of protection as I am by parents who assume that the world is full of vengeful predators, who would be pacified by the mob mutilation... parents who would send a child off to a place as evil as they envision it is- with only a little scar on his penis for armor.

It's not that the world is devoid of opportunities for public nudity... it's that such nudity is only proper if it is in the company of people who have the common decency to not mock and belittle the sex organs of other people- for any reason. If such places are housed under the protection of administrations which would come down on an offender with an iron fist of expulsion- zero tolerance for sexual predators. If a school can not GUARENTEE that the children in attendence will not be sexually targeted and harassed- they absolutly CAN NOT allow children to disrobe on their premisis .

Love Sarah


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sarah_
*parents who would send a child off to a place as evil as they envision it is- with only a little scar on his penis for armor.

Love Sarah*
Wonderfully expressed.

My child will march off to high school armed with self-confidence and bodily integrity, NOT a little scar on his penis. And you're absolutely right about schools needing to protect kids better.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

My dear brothers were born at home in the 1960's and not circ'd; I asked them if they were ever teased, and the older one said, "NO." and then he paused and said, "Not that I know of."

Children will tease each other for any reason, so this should not be a guiding factor in your final decision.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

Sarah, in general most men report to me that very little commenting on sex organs takes place at that age...due to homophobia. Nobody wants to be thought to be looking at another boy's penis.

But I agree 100% about not tolerating that behavior...fortunately, as a woman, I take it entirely for granted that normal people don't behave in that sort of fashion. I wish it was true everywhere. Perhaps giving our children the expectation that that sort of behavior is unacceptable, and not just "what boys do", it will come to pass.

I do worry a child who is extremely modest might be more vulnerable to those sorts of attacks than a child who is comfortable in his own skin (or foreskin.







)


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

I know our focus here is on circ issues... but really, as the point has been made by several of you.. If they're gonna tease you, they're gonna tease you, regardless of pretty much everything.. I mean.. we're primarily women here, (with Frank and a couple of others I noticed..







) and NOT ONE OF US IS CIRCUMSISED.... So were any of you intact ladies (all due respect to survivors of FGM) teased in school? I know I was.. for damn near everything from the color of my hair to my (better) grades! It's all about what Sarah said... SCHOOLS have GOT to start protecting the children in them, and being held accountable when they don't.

'As for me and my house'... Homeschool is where my children are going to learn about sexuality.. but we'll still be going to swimming pools and a myriad of other lessons and situations where there's bound to be nudity.

lizzie


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

The fact of the matter is that some children are going to be teased and some are not. Those that are self confident are not going to be teased and those that are not self confident will be teased. If it's not their penis, it will be something else.

My Father was a man who was not very self confident and the way he dealt with it was by tearing down his own family. That destroyed my self confidence and I was teased unmercifully in high school. However, when I went off to college and got away from his influence, I developed self confidence and all of the teasing stopped. Those who tease are only looking for a target and anything can be the subject of their teasing. If a child is going to be teased, he is going to be teased regardless of his circumcision status. They will just find another thing to tease about and there is no difference in the devestation that is wrought by the teasing no matter what it is about. Girls can certainly attest to that!

Simply instill self confidence in your children and there will be no teasing. Unnecessary genital surgery is certainly no defense!

Frank


----------



## cpurkhiser (Mar 17, 2004)

BRAVO ERIC!
I agree with mattemma04! I hope if my boys are put in the same situation, they will handle it as great as you have! You give mothers of young intact boys hope!

I have a 4 year old intact son, 12 month old intact son, and a new baby due to arrive in July! My husband is circumcised, and the main reason he was considering circumcising our firstborn, at the time, was the locker room and teasing. We live in a very small town. The average graduating class size is 30-50. After reading the cold hard facts of circumcision, my husband turned away from the whole idea of circumcision - I think he now wishes he had his foreskin!

Thanks so much - I really enjoyed your message! It was uplifting!


----------



## Eric (Mar 26, 2003)

It's nice to hear of other intact chillins out there, cuz where i live the only one i know of is my best friend. It's kinda ironic, cuz we both like the same things, like flying, computers, and Vipers.

I'm gonna get off topic for a lil bit.

Kelly and i were talking about starting an airline, and we've been discussing this for a while. We haven't decided where to start, and he has decided that after we graduate highschool that he wants to enter the Air Force.

Now, i'm not one to be a big fan of our government or military, and neither is he, but we have both decided that it'll be a good start for us both, in helping us to get a good education and start to our airline. We also have another friend who wants to join with us, and he is going to be part of our airline. I think he's intact too, but i'm not sure, and man wouldn't that be cool if he was








But anyways, i was just wondering if anyone here has or had a husband or friend in the Air Force or any other military and if they got teased for being intact, or if they weren't, did anyone get teased for being intact.

Just wondering, and if anyone says anything to us, we'll just have to open a can of whoop ass.

Thx for the kind words, and thx for any replies,
Eric


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

My son's response to teasing about his intact-ness is, "Yep. I've got that extra 20%."


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

I just wanted to comment real quick about the whole siblings thing.

My boys are 7.5 years apart...I was 20 when ds1 was born (20 and soooooo gullible!) The pediatrician said they recommended it. The OB never even asked. It was done, and like most moms here, I regretted it.

Then came MDC







and ds2
who is intact









During diaper change instructions, I told ds1 that ds2's penis "does look different because you had the foreskin cut off. When you were born, the doctor recommended it. Now the doctors know better, as do I, so your brother didn't have that done."

He is totally okay with it. It really came up cause I wanted to make sure he didn't try to retract ds2s foreskin during a diaper change. Well, it came up because I wanted it to come up, but I used that as pretense









Our kids know we are perfect. They know that we learn as we go. And they love us anyhow


----------



## elyice (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes, I am teaching my children modesty. I don't think they need to walk around Penis dangling about and so forth. I am a old fashion girl, I wear a slip with my dresses and my bra straps do not show. If someone wants to strain their eyes to peer a glimpse of my son's normal genitals, so be it. He will grow up knowing that he was designed by God and perfectly constructed.
I do not worry about teasing or taunting. It would be like someone teasing me because I do not use Artifical infant milk. What planet could they be from?







Elyice


----------



## Skywise (Jan 10, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Eric_
But anyways, i was just wondering if anyone here has or had a husband or friend in the Air Force or any other military and if they got teased for being intact, or if they weren't, did anyone get teased for being intact.

Just wondering, and if anyone says anything to us, we'll just have to open a can of whoop ass.

Thx for the kind words, and thx for any replies,
Eric [/B]
Eric,
First of all, nice work in standing up for yourself. Often mockery and hateful things are a result of ignorance and a lack of understanding, you handled yourself like a real man in standing up for yourself and your friend and you should be very proud.

I served in the Navy right out of high school and, as in many hs locker rooms, the showers were communal... even with that though, I can only recall one instance where someone tried to tease another guy about his penis, and he was quickly shot down by nearly everyone else wanting to know why he was so interested in another guy's equipment.

With your level of maturity you should have no problems at all.

Best of Luck


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

//


----------

